# New girl



## Kimi (Feb 17, 2012)

Hello, my name is Kimi,I am very happy to be here.I hope to learn alot from you all.          thanks Kimi


----------



## Arnold (Feb 17, 2012)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*Kimi* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## Getbig2 (Feb 17, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## charley (Feb 17, 2012)

Welcome to IM..............


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Feb 17, 2012)

Welcome to the Board!!!


----------



## returnofthdragon (Feb 17, 2012)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Kimi (Feb 17, 2012)

Thank you all.


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Feb 17, 2012)

Welcome Kimi! Its great to have another girl on board! They have plenty of men and women here that know what they are talking about and always willing to help! Including me of course! Good luck with your goals!


----------



## spartan1 (Feb 17, 2012)

Welcome to the IM Family.


----------



## 69grunt (Feb 17, 2012)

Hello


----------



## PJ BRAUN (Feb 17, 2012)

Welcome!!


----------



## brazey (Feb 17, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## sassy69 (Feb 17, 2012)

Welcome to IMF!


----------



## Dath (Feb 18, 2012)

Welcome to IRONMAG !

We are very glad to have you here Kimi.


----------



## h2otapout (Feb 18, 2012)

Awhhh  at last new girl!


----------



## GEZA (Feb 18, 2012)

welcome!


----------



## katielead130 (Feb 18, 2012)

Yey for another girl!


----------



## getalpha (Feb 18, 2012)

welcome new girl!


----------



## big jay 2424 (Feb 18, 2012)

welcome kimi


----------



## MaxSeg (Feb 18, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## aminoman74 (Feb 19, 2012)

welcome


----------



## jeronymus (Feb 19, 2012)

welcome!


----------



## Jackedup001 (Feb 19, 2012)

Welcome...lookn good


----------



## S_walker (Feb 19, 2012)

Kimi said:


> Hello, my name is Kimi,I am very happy to be here.I hope to learn alot from you all.          thanks Kimi




Welcome Kimi, that doesn't look like a Texas beach behind you lol! glad to see some more Texans on the board. Show'em what's up down here


----------



## h2otapout (Feb 19, 2012)




----------



## JR. (Feb 19, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## Hypertrophy1 (Feb 19, 2012)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## bigmanjws (Feb 19, 2012)

Welcome, tons of knowledge here!


----------



## Brjw2008 (Feb 20, 2012)

Welcome!!!!!


----------

